

Ask HN: Anyone here using Nagios? - acesubido

Hi HN, just asking around. Who here uses Nagios? Anything you don&#x27;t like about it in particular? What about it you like the most?<p>Just trying to know what systems&#x2F;server monitoring tool people are using nowadays. I hear the usage of NewRelic often times from other people.
======
atsaloli
Nagios is a mature solution. It is well known, reliable and has a large
community with many contributed plug-ins.

